# Free To Good Home



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

I've lost interest in these guys.. if you come collect you can have them. Must take cages also as i need the space :wink:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

Dumbstruck. LOL! I love the setup!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2006)

My flight leaves in 1/2 an hour, wrap 'em up Mr Bredli


----------



## junglemad (Apr 7, 2006)

i am a pensioner with 9 kids...can u deliver them and supply me with some food for them? perhaps some money for the power bill too?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweeten the deal by $50 and I'll take them off your hands


----------



## MrTono (Apr 7, 2006)

ill feel very guilty taking them for free, can i offer you $10 to compensate for your loss, what time suits you to get them, will now be fine. 
lol


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 7, 2006)

MrBredli when did you get into my collection to take that picture??????


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 7, 2006)

Will come get them now. Could you please send me a private message with your details. Thanks Rev


----------



## crackers (Apr 7, 2006)

will be over tonight.........dont need to be home just leave the door open


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2006)

Turns out its a bit of a con - he wants to keep the themostats


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 7, 2006)

no worries i will buy some more thermostats


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats in them Mr B?


----------



## peterescue (Apr 7, 2006)

Im at your house with a copy of the email now loading up. :twisted: 
It'll all be gone by the time you get home. It doesnt look as good close up though.

Great looking set up Mr B. Tres impressed.


----------



## herptrader (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the sayng is that Mr. B is *Full of fluff!*


----------



## alby (Apr 7, 2006)

i think hes just showing off


----------



## MannyM (Apr 7, 2006)

They're Green Tree Pythons, no?


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

dont think so


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

i think so...i didnt know m b was that big time i thought he was just a hobbiest 
well there goes that thought from that picture and the other pic he posted in a nother thread of like a thousand cages on one wall


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

they look too dark? Could just be the opaque containers tho


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I wouldn't be allowed to keep em :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 7, 2006)

i onli want some so we can all share !


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Haha.. i forgot i posted this last night, then i come on here this morning and i have 5 PM's saying they'll take 'the cages'.. i'm thinking WTF is going on here lol Yeah they're not GTP's, only other species i know that is that colour are the Emerald Tree Boa's..? .. whatever they are, they're exotic, so i'd better hand them into NPWS instead. Sorry to disappoint everyone :wink:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

lol see they is GTP's


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 7, 2006)

no there not GTP's there Exotics!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

OK OK lol


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

mr bredli any close ups?


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 7, 2006)

but they do look like GTP's!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

aussiesnakelover said:


> mr bredli any close ups?



If they were mine i could probably get some.


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 7, 2006)

can't believe ppl thought you were serious lol 

looks like a yanky set-up.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

lol kk i thoguht dey was urs cos that pic u posted of all those enclosures but i guess that wasnt urs ethier


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

No, the other enclosures are mine.. i made them as i needed somewhere to put all of my hatchy GTP's this season.. 

Here's the pic again in case you don't know what we're talking about :wink:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

lol quite down...MR bredli be honest plz how many snakes u have i noe u have 3 bredli n gettin a 4th striped 1


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Hehe.. i will have 16 snakes soon


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

looks like something the Aus Post Office commissioned you to do....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, believe it or not though, they are actually used to house snakes.. :?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

....yeah i know, just is MASSIVE thats all...i originally thought you were kidding, looks like youre gunna become a professional snake breeder....(or professional frolicker like TB?)


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

One would hope so :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2006)

a frolicking I will go, hi ho the merryo, a frolicking i will go.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

You have inspired me TB, i would like to become a professional frolicker too....


----------



## Pandora (Apr 7, 2006)

i am a bit worried about you MR B ..... Think you may need to get yourself a girl .... and by that I am not Volunteering


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 7, 2006)

uh Pandora hes a married man...


----------



## Pandora (Apr 7, 2006)

I think in that case hes forgotten what his wife looks like then .....


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 7, 2006)

ug sorry i ment true blue is marriend MR B i have no idea..?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

No, not married thank god.. just got out of a 2 and a half year relationship the other week. I don't need any more females.. well not for at least for another week and a half.. :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

... and just to clear things up.. those enclosures aren't mine :lol:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 7, 2006)

DURRR...


----------



## MannyM (Apr 7, 2006)

This so would've worked better on April 1.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm a bit slow.. or 'speed challenged' as we prefer to be called..


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2006)

Slakra,- not married but in one of those relationship thingy magigs.
Purplethingy, yes life is fine when you have your life to frolick.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

TB - sounds like you have yr act together there.....  Mr Bredli....well....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah it used to be that me and girls went together like peas and carrots. These days there's always something.. i'm single - she's married, i'm in Australia - she's in Mongolia, i like pure breds - she likes hybrids... it's so hard to find a girl you have alot in common with these days. I'm thinking about dating a lesbian next.. i have similar tastes to lesbians


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

A-Ha hence the APS dating site! You'd just have to sort the hybrid/purebreed thing out in the bedroom....im sure thats feasible?


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 7, 2006)

hey MrBredli....does this mean you are now 'free to a good home'?.....do you come with a free tinny and an engel?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

I come with a pallet of Extra Drys and a refrigerated van  ... and yes, free to good home :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> No, the other enclosures are mine.. i made them as i needed somewhere to put all of my hatchy GTP's this season..
> 
> Here's the pic again in case you don't know what we're talking about :wink:








I hope you're only showing the half of it!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

A refrigerated van ? How can the ladies resist!!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, i put the beers in it.. i got the idea when i noticed it was cold in the back :wink: :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

hahah

"a woman is alot like a beer..."


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

please tell me you know the rest of that quote!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

I do, i have to think about it though.. i know it ends with.. You'd step over your own mother just to get one! :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

"A woman is like a refridgerator, she 8 feet high, weighs 300 pounds, they..make...ice... Actually, a woman is alot like a beer, they look good, they smell good, and you'd step over your own mother just to get one! But you cant stop at one, you wanna drink another woman!"


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

Well you sure showed me  

I've got one for ya, i'll type it up when i get home from work.. one of my fav's..


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

hahah, no worries 

( have some odd obsession with the simpsons hahah)


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok, i gotta couple from one of my fav episodes...

"Pfft.. Clown College? ... You can't eat that.."

"These Krusty brand baloons are $3 each, get a cheap one and what happens? It goes off, takes out the eyeballs of every kid in the room! What's that gonna cost ya? .. Hey Bill, what did that cost us?"

"When i started this clown thing, i thought it would be nothing but glory.. you know, glory of being a clown.. But i tell ya, it's hard, tiring work. But when i see the smile on their little faces, i just know they're getting ready to jab me with something."

"Who am i clowning? I have no business being a clown. I'm leaving the clowning business to all the other clowns in the clowning business."


----------



## ghost (Apr 9, 2006)

if this is for real pm me & I'll be able to pick up today


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 9, 2006)

Christ why coulnt you fright. :mrgreen:


----------



## junglemad (Apr 9, 2006)

sad sad people


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 9, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 9, 2006)

But you had to join in junglemad :wink:


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 9, 2006)

'Every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain. Remember when I took that home winemaking course and forgot how to drive?'


----------



## tebz (Apr 9, 2006)

hey where are you located?


----------



## ether (Apr 9, 2006)

> hey where are you located?



I am hoping that thats not a serious question lol


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm located on the North Pole, but i should be travelling through your area later in the year probably around 24/25th December. I can hold one for you if think you can wait the long, but only if you're a good boy


----------



## tebz (Apr 9, 2006)

lol plz hold 1 and send it 2 vix


----------



## cuddlykylie (May 8, 2006)

is he really giving them away, why?
kylie


----------



## pythonkisses (May 8, 2006)

lol no way kylie this is just a joke we do this sometimes on aps to keep ppl on there toes


----------



## TrueBlue (May 8, 2006)

Mr Bredli, if you bring them all to me and a couple of grand to make me want them, i will take them after all.


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2006)

Mr Bredli when i read the heading i thought you may have been giving away someething worth while , not just a bunch of snakes and cages .... :wink: 
By the way nice set up .


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

*Snakes*

"I will adopt a male corn snake or everglades ratsnake without a reservation."
"Other types of snakes, please post for consideration."


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

what is the left column about mine says egg and how do i rate with the stars, and what is it i am rating?
i am new, my first day, please respond kindly to this?

thank you,


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

*Am i in the right spot to start communication about snakes?*



swatthatfly said:


> what is the left column about mine says egg and how do i rate with the stars, and what is it i am rating?
> i am new, my first day, please respond kindly to this?
> 
> thank you,


----------



## Greebo (May 20, 2006)

You start off as an egg then as you post, you slowly evolve into a snake.


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

thank you. And the stars?


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

:mrgreen: this is going to take me a few days to learn?


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

Thank you for your asistance greenbo. How do i upload my own avatar?


----------



## Greebo (May 20, 2006)

I think you get a star everytime you change, the more you post, the more stars you have.
Basically it's pretty meaningless and few people even notice them after they have been here a while.


----------



## swatthatfly (May 20, 2006)

*That is seriously alot of one species.*

:shock: they look like green pythons or emerald boas, which one or are they something other?

i live in california, do you? If not, do you ship and i would only want one?

how is the temperment on them. normally fairly aggresive so since you say you have lost interest, i assume they have returned to a naturally aggresive state?

am i correct on all counts?


----------



## Rennie (May 20, 2006)

It was a joke, they weren't even his.
They're green tree pythons (worth $6,000-10,000 here) he's in Sydney, Australia anyway.
I would've cut off my right hand to have them if he was serious! :lol: 
Sorry mate


----------



## krusty (May 20, 2006)

no thanks.......lol


----------



## reptile (Jun 22, 2006)

is their anything left, would i be able to get my hands on some


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 22, 2006)

just wondering if yeah are all taken for...lol


----------



## Lurk (Jun 22, 2006)

alby said:


> i think hes just showing off



I would :wink: that looks great .But I am afraid that I would get bored with them too,though I will take the enclosures for breeding rodents.


----------

